# WHAT BIKE'S ARE COMING TO MEMORY LANE ..WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING TO SELL



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 20, 2022)

????


----------



## JOEL (Sep 20, 2022)

Driving up tonite. come take a peak in the am.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 20, 2022)

JOEL said:


> Driving up tonite. come take a peak in the am.



i believe to hoarder is looking for pics,   hes getting a itch


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 20, 2022)

bump for pics


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 20, 2022)

Some people are already there! Shhh… don’t tell Lisa.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 20, 2022)

See you about 3.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 20, 2022)

I saw dis on the way there. Says Motorbike, but I ain’t see no motor on it!


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 20, 2022)

Mike, are you selling that?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 20, 2022)

YEAH!! what he said..... what's up with that bike ???


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 20, 2022)

When and where is this?  I googled it, it came up Spring 2020....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> When and where is this?  I googled it, it came up Spring 2020....











						2022 FALL MEMORY LANE SWAP MEET! | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

HELLO EVERYONE!  OUR 2022 FALL MEMORY LANE CLASSICS SWAP MEET HAS BEEN CONCRETED, AND WILL BE THURSDAY SEPT. 22ND, THROUGH SAT. SEPT. 24TH!  EARLY BIRD ACCESS ON WEDNESDAY FOR AN ADDITIONAL $20 PER VENDOR.




					thecabe.com


----------



## jammer (Sep 20, 2022)

I'll be showing up on Thursday morning. Will be bringing both of my NOS '82 cruisers. $800 for the built one and $850 for the one in the box. Or trade for a nice stingray or muscle bike. Also bringing a 5-speed Columbia muscle bike, fixer upper.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 20, 2022)

jammer said:


> I'll be showing up on Thursday morning. Will be bringing both of my NOS '82 cruisers. $800 for the built one and $850 for the one in the box. Or trade for a nice stingray or muscle bike. Also bringing a 5-speed Columbia muscle bike, fixer upper.
> 
> View attachment 1698960
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 21, 2022)

CUNDY MISSISSIPPI GIRL WILL BE THERE TO DAY IN A NOTHER 4 HOURS


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 21, 2022)

HERS THEE OTHER TWO BIKES SHES BRING


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 21, 2022)

Thinking about bringing this Huffman. I will only be there on Thursday.


----------



## professor72 (Sep 22, 2022)

Sold


----------



## rdavisonsr (Sep 22, 2022)

Will be there Thur afternoon-eve 1940 4 star Elgin Org paint $625 obo also see ad in bicycles for sale section Thanks Randy


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 22, 2022)

rdavisonsr said:


> Will be there Thur afternoon-eve 1940 4 star Elgin Org paint $625 obo also see ad in bicycles for sale section Thanks RandyView attachment 1699740



NICE BIKE RANDY , THANKS FOR PUTTING IT ON


----------

